# 2001 Jetta brake upgrade....Help!!!



## DDR_Wolf (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a 2001 Jetta Wolfs. i'm looking to upgrade my brakes. maybe something drilled and slotted. i'm also not looking to go crazy...meaning i don't want to spend a million bucks. i know the more $ i spend the better so thanks for the advice in advance. I'm gonna do the work myself and am going to start with front rotors as one of mine is warped.....any suggestions????
thanks


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2001 Jetta brake upgrade....Help!!! (DDR_Wolf)*

What do you mean by "upgrade"? Are you looking to add stopping power or just create the "boy racer" look? Cheapest way to increase actual braking torque is to go with bigger rotors, using stock calipers. All you need to buy to do that is a set of caliper carriers and of course the bigger rotors...of course your wheels have to be big enuff in diameter to clear the bigger brake set up..talking fronts here. 16" wheels just barely clear the 312mm (12.3") VW rotors used on MKV GTI/GLI and Audi TT's of a few years back....I'd assume you can get a carrier/rotor kit to do this from someone like ECS Tuning or other VW performance websites..talk to MJM and PerformanceCafe..one of those 3 should be able to set you up for a "poor man's big brake set up"....Since braking torque is just a simple multiplication (clamp forceX rotor radius)...you'll gain whatever % larger than your stock rotors..in my Rabbit's case it was about 10%....cost for these kits is about $200-300. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g2turbo7 (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: 2001 Jetta brake upgrade....Help!!! (DDR_Wolf)*

Another way is to change the frictional properties, which in turn feels like increased brake torque, since less pressure is required to achieve a given torque load. This may and most likely will effect the brake bias as the rear brakes will work less, howver overall stopping distance still, should, be less, which is-- better.
In short, the cheapest "fix" is stock size rotors and better pads. I I used EBC rotors and pads with higher than stock pad friction-- and it really helped, and feels better/nicer.
Good luck!


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

I know these will get me flamed, but anyone looking past them who does daily highway driving or spirited road trips is NUTS!!! I bought them 2 months ago give or take a week, and put them on myself with ease. No issues at all. They make the car stop much much better, fade was reduced greatly, and they look much better. I also opted to flush out the system and use Ate Super Blue and that all but eliminated fade. I will be swapping lines out in the next month or so to goodridge stainless and all should be done. If you are looking for a great priced upgrade, check them out, for real. One major benefit too, they are about an hour or so from Studio City with average traffic, and knowing you too are in So Cal, you will be pretty happy. Also, I got the "ceramic" pads they offer, which I was not in the know about them much more than online reviews, but they do not squeak at all, have factory installed shims, and create little to no dust, so compared to Mintex Red box they are equal for my driving style.

*Rotors
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
Pads (not exact same fitment, but same pads)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
their site*
http://www.r1concepts.com


----------

